# For Pro kid photographers



## Didereaux (Jun 18, 2016)

Don't know where else to put this, so here it is!   Looks to me like it just might be a great thing(s) to have in that photo bag if your shooting kids.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 18, 2016)

I think i'll prob make one of these for everyday shooting.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey I like that idea!


----------

